# firefox 3.5 is out



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2009)

Firefox 3.5 is out and available in ports
And it supports native video.....

Great, I even works on FreeBSD


----------



## ale (Jul 1, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> And it supports native video.....


Yeah, but read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2009)

ye, i had to load that module.

It crashed anyway, when I did little rewind of movie (the one on firefox page)


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll try after I test & use it for few days at least


----------



## vivek (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm using 3.5 and had no problem at all. But keep in mind I don't visit flash enabled or useless web 2.0 junk sites. gmail does loads faster as compare to older 3.x version. There is also porn mode aka private browsing. This is useful for net banking. However, it did screwed up non-English websites. For e.g. newspaper website published in a local language does not renders correctly .. may be it is font issue but it worked with older version. Oh and it does support HTML 5 and CSS 3 open standard. You can watch those videos without flash plugin. I really home adobe flash dies out one day and html5 becomes reality. Oh and all my addons worked - ABP, Zotero, no script, firebug, Y speed, the web developer, stumble upon and google toolbar et all.

HTH


----------



## j0nguk (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm really wondering whether ogg and theora will survive.
Flash has already outspread,
MS has their own codecs(wma, wma),
Apple also has their own codecs...

Of course, as a FreeBSD user, I hope this try is going to make it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the speed in 3.5, though when I look at my nameserver's query logs, I get a bit dizzy. FF 3.5 resolves every single link in every single web page you visit. So if you have 100 FF 3.5 users in your LAN, better trim those query logs regularly ...


----------



## lme@ (Jul 2, 2009)

FF 3.5 still has its bugs even under windows.
Just a minute ago I wasn't able to open any more tabs with the middle mouse button in the FreeBSD forums.


----------



## aragon (Jul 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I like the speed in 3.5, though when I look at my nameserver's query logs, I get a bit dizzy. FF 3.5 resolves every single link in every single web page you visit. So if you have 100 FF 3.5 users in your LAN, better trim those query logs regularly ...


Ouch!  I hope that can be disabled.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Ouch!  I hope that can be disabled.



It appears to be [font="Fixedsys"]network.prefetch-next[/font] in about:config which is set to true.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 2, 2009)

dutch is correct of course. Firefox is ultimately customizable.

btw, about video on HTML5, here is an update on where that stands. Personally, while that may sound negative, I read someone elses take on that and it does seem Ogg may win the day in the end.


----------



## hydra (Jul 2, 2009)

Works great, nice one.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jul 3, 2009)

I installed it on one of my servers and up until now, it works fine.
I required to remove Firefox3 and set sem_load="YES" in the /boot/loader.conf file though.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 3, 2009)

`# portupgrade -o www/firefox35 firefox-3\*` does the removing for you.

Also, I don't notice any difference except that my ol' netscape navigator theme dinnae work.


----------



## mohaaX86 (Jul 8, 2009)

is there a binary package for firefox 3.5 ? i searched for it but i didn't find it !!!! i am a new commer from archlinux  so excuse my ignorance


----------



## Beastie (Jul 8, 2009)

There's a stable package at: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-stable/All/firefox-3.5.b4,1.tbz

As for the release packages, it goes as far as Firefox 3.0.x, of course.


----------



## dh (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been using 3.5 for a few weeks now and so far it has been great. It seems to be snappier but this observation is highly subjective. Now, if only a few add-ons that I use would catch-up, it would be awesome.

The only gripe is that accepting self-signed or other invalid certificates has become one click longer than it was before.


----------



## mathuin (Jul 16, 2009)

I can crash FF3.5 by trying to delete all my spam in gmail with the link (not the select and button) which is a new change from the old FF3 beta.

Other than that and the addons not keeping up, I'm pleased.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 16, 2009)

mathuin said:
			
		

> I can crash FF3.5 by trying to delete all my spam in gmail with the link (not the select and button) which is a new change from the old FF3 beta.
> 
> Other than that and the addons not keeping up, I'm pleased.



I have this problem too .


----------



## simulight (Aug 11, 2009)

gnash works well under firefox 3.5


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Sep 1, 2009)

*Firefox-3.5.2 "bookmarks lost" fixes are not fixing*

After using Firefox-3.5.2 for quite a while I've been bitten by the "lost bookmarks" red warning bar at load. I've tried all the manipulation of bookmarks, .places and .rdf files but nothing is working. Is there a silver bullet here to fix this?

As long as I'm here I'll throw out that the longer I use Firefox the less I like it. Especially the use of sqlite, which has bitten me terribly in the past. The Firefox devs are headed for patronizing Bloatville; something that no web related software project seems to be able to avoid.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't had any problem with firefox.....
and recently I started using delicious....

sometimes even use it as search engine


----------

